
Ask HN: Why is the ratio of upvotes/downvotes on social media so consistent? - markhall
I watch a lot of YouTube videos in any given week. I&#x27;ve consistently seen that any video with a moderate&#x2F;meaningful amount of views tend to follow a typical trend. The ratio of upvotes to downvotes  seem to always follow a 10-1 pattern. I&#x27;ve seen this for videos with 3 million upvotes (300k downvotes) and vidoes with 1k votes. Any idea how this pattern appears so consistently.<p>Additional note: My company has a similar voting function that we use for important topics and I&#x27;ve seen the same pattern shape out consistently.<p>Why would this be so consistent?
======
meiraleal
Because most people clicking a Youtube video will probably like it (title,
recommendation, etc). Especially the ones doing the effort to click.

